# SA Members Group



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Just thought I would post this list for everyone in SA. We are growing, another new member "Nader" this morning. The idea is that if you are a SA Yak Fisher and your handle does not appear here please let me know. I will use this list to send BC PM to all SA members if there is anything of significance planned. Such as the Port Augusta trip for Kingies or any other such gathering.

Thanks.

((List last edited on 05 Mar 2008))

BeachBalls57
Big D 
Big O 
Buff
Captian
Chop
Crazy_Horse
Danofish
Dave
Davebart
DavidA
DunnyfromSouthOz
Fairweatherfisherman
Fisher
Fishnfreak
Fishnut
Fishydyde
Flea
Frontosa
Gregmacc
Hobieadelaide
Jacko
Japeto
Jimbojimbo
Jockey
JW
KEISER
Kelvin
Kelvin11
Lewie15
L3gacy
Loon2000
Mad mike
Mattdogger
Mattwah
Mooks
MuliesChaser
Murph
Nader
PEEBEE
Rickitty
Rose
Scorpion
Scrummys1
Scupper
Shoe
Squidangler
Swamp
Taurage
The Mariner
Waldo
Wapstar
Water_Baby
Wilbur
Yak fish


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

im a little hurt matey


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

hahahaa, Waldo loses.


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Sorry Mate: But that was the reason for the posting! And I did put you in CAPS


----------



## DavidA (Mar 13, 2007)

Can you add me to the list, please?


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

There's chop as well....the fella with the outrigged canoe.


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Ok - added DavidA and Chop in. Any ideas how we can use this information?


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Gator said:


> Any ideas how we can use this information?


"Black Mail" if they don't turn up to the next SA AKFF Social gathering :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

We need their addresses, then i'll be able to get them all to show up real easy :twisted:


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

Well here it is then, my address is, The Blue Invader With The Rods On The Back, At The Beach Or Up A Creek, S.A (post code varies) :shock:


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Actually I was thinking along the lines of address, mobile phone number, email addresses etc. If you guys want you can send me the data via PM or email and I can make up a spreadsheet for all of us an then post that spreadsheet back via email. If we are on this thing then we must have an email address.

Anybody up to use this to organize a blue water outing sometime in the near future ie Feb, Mar, Apr??????? Date, time and place to be nominated. \

Also as a thought - just sold a Hobie to a fellow from Port Augusta who told me that the kingfish around the power station are usually good during HOT weather and Feburary is usually pretty HOT - anyone interested???


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

I think water_baby was going to pt auguda this weekend, dunno if he still is. I'd probably wait till winter (since i have no car ) but surely you would have more luck than down at rapids. Personally i want to get out to the snapper spots but i need more gear before i do (gps and fish finder and flares)


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

I have been told that there are some good snapper spots not that far off shore; However, those who have told me those stories are not yet prepared to provide any thing close to specifics. I have flares, lights, AND a new VHF radio so I am thinking hard on going a bit further afield. Have recently purchased a book of GPS points and will put them into my combo unit and then start considering which are actually close enough to consider for this Ole Dude. Pick Wx and go for it


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

im headed to Pt hughes over aussie day, ill be having a crack at some snapper


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

Hey Gator - you bet I'm interested!!! Are you sure that they are around the place then? There may be the odd hoodlum, but I was under the impression that they don't really congregate until June to September. We need to do more research - anyone know anyone who chases them?

I'll need time to work on the missus and I'll be busy on the first weeked and during the Clipsal 500 V8 Supercar race. That leaves the 9-10 Feb or 16-17 Feb if we go with it.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Crazy_Horse said:


> Hey Gator - you bet I'm interested!!! Are you sure that they are around the place then? There may be the odd hoodlum, but I was under the impression that they don't really congregate until June to September.


That's what i've heard mate, with the dead middle of winter being best.


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

Incidentally, The Advertiser today (21/1) has reported kingfish at Rapid Bay over the weekend..... maybe we try there again first!


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

im still thinking about heading up to pt augusta for a simple reconaissance mission next week, with the yak of course, so ill let you guys know how i go. but if i find something good, im not telling.. ha!


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Crazy_Horse said:


> Incidentally, The Advertiser today (21/1) has reported kingfish at Rapid Bay over the weekend..... maybe we try there again first!


I'm definitely open to Rapids again. Now that i know the area a little better and have an anchor. Still think its a matter of luck with the kingies, i think they'd just be moving through the area when they're caught there rather than having a holiday under the jetty .


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

hopefully i can make it next time too


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

You're right L3GACY. That is exactly how it used to be when I came across them there. Big swarms of the bastards came up to the jetty, caused mayhem for about 10 minutes and then disappeared again.


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Well guys, I am only passing on some info that a fellow from Pt Aguta gave me the other day. He is in the process of buying a hobie from Binks and we got to talking. I have his name and number and will try to stay in touch with him for a bit of local knowledge.

Good luck Aaron wish I could go with you but I shall be down at Carrickalinga over that w/e


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm on leave from Feb20 to Feb25 inc. and am happy to go fishing at short notice pretty much any of those days at pretty much any place localish(as far as Elliston)  ....have gps and epirb, although I have to check the latter as it has never seen the light of day :? . I know the kingies do come in to Stenhouse bay regularly as I have been caught unprepared and had to break off before I lost all 40metres of my line :shock: ....long story. I have seen them there two other occasions but hadn't caught my bait yet  .


----------



## Mattwah (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi Kirk, please add me to the list (I was at the West Lakes comp)

Very interested in chasing Kingy's

Matt


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Now worries Mate it has been done. You make number 44 on the list.


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

Just realised that the list also misses 'danofish'. He was an apology for the West Lakes comp and is new to the site. He has been out once or twice with us so far.


----------



## Mattwah (Nov 12, 2007)

Bewdy, cheers!

Matt


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Well Guys and 1 Girl: We keep growing and it is about time we organized an out of town trip. We have a member on the river and a member in Port Augusta; two ends of the spectrum: SO WHO IS UP FOR A TRIP ONE WAY OR ANOTHER???? Anyone for it start a new thread and we can get organized.


----------



## jimbojimbo (Oct 6, 2007)

Add me to the list. Just getting used to what is achievable from a Yak. Am heading out tomorrow morning from Seacliff to Marino hoping to catch a few.
Might see some of the other Sa yakkers out there.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Well what do you know, you've finally shown up mate! Good to see you're still into it mate. Feel free to join any trips posted.


----------



## jimbojimbo (Oct 6, 2007)

Yep, I've just been swimming around just nosing the bait. Now is the time to strike.

Re tomorrow, I know the tides aren't great but you just gotta get out there! 8)


----------



## davebart (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey Guys,
add me in, picked up my cheap little invader a few weeks ago and getting pretty keen to get into a few!

Great site BTW.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

welcome aboard davebart, head over to the new members section and introduce yourself, we're usually a friendly bunch and rarely bite .


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

rarely! :lol:


----------



## Rickitty (Feb 3, 2008)

Don't forget me, count me in.
:?


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

hey rickity, change your profile to include the state your in mate, that way we know who is near enough to come fishing with us


----------



## Rickitty (Feb 3, 2008)

There you go. Im a local lad.

cheer for the heads up fishnfreak


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

no probs mate, our base here is growing astronomically, were going to have to hold another gettogether soon


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

We definitely will Rob, Gator and i have already discussed a Bluewater meet. Probably at seacliff but it may be somewhere else if it doesnt start producing again .


----------

